# Which kind of cold coffee filter is better?



## snow (Sep 30, 2018)

I am a fan of cold coffee, I have a question to ask you. What kind of filter screen do you use?

My filter will be deformed several times, who has good suggestions?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I make cold brew using a Puck Puck and an Aeropress with the usual paper filter discs for a clean cup, or the metal Aerdisc filter (Knock) for a bit more mouthfeel.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## coffeefanatic232 (Oct 10, 2018)

I make cold brew using a paint strainer bag -- yes, you read that properly. I had a spare one and didn't feel like purchasing cheesecloth or anything like that. I get some sediment at the bottom but that's easy enough to filter out.


----------



## snow (Sep 30, 2018)

thanks for your reply

I found a cold coffee filter from the Internet and it looks very good. How about this?

https://www.zhehanfilter.com/filter-basket/cold-brew-coffee-filter.html


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I use the Oxo goodgrips one, I've tried Toddy and Cold Bruer, plus (desperate times where I need both standards and decaf on the same day) a lunchbox and paper filter in a sieve. The oxo one uses a reasonably fine mesh but can become choked if the grind is very fine (near espresso), same problem for others (French press would be immune to this due to coarse mesh). All of my options result in liquid dropping out of the grinds, so could in theory give a better production volume rather than more liquid staying in the grinds, but that does rely on leaving it to drain/drip for quite a while.
If you're needing less volume than me (3/4kg per week of grinds) then have a go with it pretty much any of the methods suggested should be good, but do you have any suitable coffee-making kit currently? If you do, then perhaps give it a go before buying something else. Those filters you show are probably designed to fit something like a mason jar.


----------

